# Sticks are coming unwrapped while smoking



## GilaByteBob (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll start this off by saying that I'm pretty new to the cigar thing.

I've, maybe, smoked about 30 cigars since Christmas.

Things seemed to have gone well with most.

But the last 4 out of 6 cigars have started to come unwrapped as I've been smoking them.

One, once and again, I can understand, but so many so often as of late seems as though I might be doing something wrong while partaking in my enjoyment.

Am I perhaps...
--puffing too hard?
--squeezing the stick too much?
--too dry?
--too damp?
--something else.

Tonight's was a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Bought it at the local B&M (what's that stand for anyway?) which is 3.25 minutes from the house. Got home fired it up and enjoyed the 1st half then the wrapper started coming loose.....grrrrr....

String of bad luck or?.....

Bob
:cb


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

B&M stands for brick and mortar.

A number of things could be causing this, first is just bad construction. Another is not a good cut on your part, if you cut too slow you run the risk of tearing the wrapper more than cutting it, and the last could be poor humidity. :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps you are cutting too much off the top?


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

B&M - a Brick & Mortar cigar shop

And my guess would be that you're cutting too much of the cap off.


----------



## GilaByteBob (Jan 7, 2009)

white_s2k said:


> And my guess would be that you're cutting too much of the cap off.


Wow, thanks for the quick responses.

The un-wrapping is on the burning (rather than the cut) end of the cigar.
Also, guess that I should add, that un-even burning has become more frequent.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

GilaByteBob said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> The un-wrapping is on the burning (rather than the cut) end of the cigar.
> Als, guess that I should add, that un-even burning has become more frequent.


That's weird. My only guess is humidity at this point. They sound a bit dry. :2


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm new at it also, I had that similar problem with a few sticks that I smoked, but lately everything I have had has seemed to burn pretty evenly and no cracking or splitting on the wrapper. The only thing I have done different is finally get my humidity on my coolidor evened out. It was fluctuating before as I tried different humidification products, finally went with the beads and it's been holding rock steady at 70 and the burn has been great on my sticks.

Like I said, I'm not an expert, but what has your humidity been at, steady or fluctuating.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

GilaByteBob said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> The un-wrapping is on the burning (rather than the cut) end of the cigar.
> Also, guess that I should add, that un-even burning has become more frequent.


Not to insinuate that you're an idiot, but perhaps smoking it backwards? Haha. The only time I've ever had unwrapping problems are when I accidentally lit the cut end of the cigar instead of the foot. That's the only thing I can think of :|


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

To me it sounds like the cigars you are smoking are too dry. 

As snake hips said - if a cigar is smoked backwards it unravels. However im sure you wouldnt be doing this.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

How about a fix for you. Go to the grocery store in the baking and jarring section. Ask if you can't find it. "Pectin" You can usually find it in a powdered form. Mix a little of the powder with a little water until it is a thick liquid. This is the same stuff a lot of cigar companies use to paste their cigars with at the factory. It won't stop the humidity problem, but it will repair the cigar. Use a little of it to moisten the part that is undone and then apply some under the part that is unraveling. Put a little more on the outside. You will be surprised. :mrgreen:


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Delamination nowadays is definitely a humidification problem, and usually too dry. In the old days, Cuba used poor quality glue, and everyone heated the cigar the entire length, or moistened it the entire length to try to get the glue to hold, but that is no longer the case.


----------



## GilaByteBob (Jan 7, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Not to insinuate that you're an idiot, but perhaps smoking it backwards? :|


As an IT guy I always ask 'Is it plugged in? Is it turned on?' so I can totally understand the question. I'm very sure that I've been cutting and smoking the right end. I know that when I was smoking cigarettes that I did lite the wrong end several times, so I wouldn't put it past me!



Cigar Man Andy said:


> "Pectin" You can usually find it in a powdered form. Mix a little of the powder with a little water until it is a thick liquid. This is the same stuff a lot of cigar companies use to paste their cigars with at the factory. It won't stop the humidity problem, but it will repair the cigar. Use a little of it to moisten the part that is undone and then apply some under the part that is unraveling. Put a little more on the outside. You will be surprised. :mrgreen:


Thanks for the tip. Since my cigar budget isn't all that high, I'll be smoking a lot of cheaper cigars, so I'm sure this will come in handy.



Btalon said:


> finally get my humidity on my coolidor evened out. It was fluctuating before as I tried different humidification products, finally went with the beads and it's been holding rock steady at 70 and the burn has been great on my sticks.


I'll bet this is it. My Humi has been all over the place as I'm learning how to bring this all together. I think I've finally got it settled down, so maybe this will go away soon.

Tonights Havana Sunrise was better, no unwrapping, but I didn't care for the cigar all that much.

Thanks all,
Bob
:cb


----------



## billyism (Jan 17, 2009)

I too have had Rh problems, but the only one to actually un ravel were the El Rey Del Mundos. I think their issue is a quality control problem. I had a problem with some Gurkhas splitting, but again, I think that was a QC issue form the warehouse.

If many of yours are doing this, then you may need to calibrate your Hygrometer - or buy a new one. I put together a coolidor and the hygro I got from cheaphumidors.com worked great - the one that came with my humi from Tampa Humidors sucked - so I switched them. I have a 15 gallon rubbermaid box that I put weather stripping around the lip where the lid meets and it holds Rh better than my humidor. I use that for long term storage for boxes of frequent smokes that don't fit in the humi - guess I need a bigger humi

Billyism


Why pay $100 on a therapy session when you can spend $25 on a cigar? Whatever it is will come back; so what, smoke another one. 
Raul Julia


----------

